# Bottom Line Transom Mount Transducer



## flipjohnson (Apr 14, 2008)

Does anybody know where I can get one? I have tried looking everywhere on the internet. Maybe one of you tech guys will know of a off brand that will cross over from the factory specs.The unit is a bottom line tournament 5100. 

Thanks


----------



## flipjohnson (Apr 14, 2008)

Theunit is made by Bottom Line- for fresh water application.It has been on the boat for years then it just stopped showing depth and bottom readings. Well all it tells is temp. So sent the unit back to the manufacture for repair nothing wrong or so they claim. After doing some inspecting I found that the transducer wasfaintly clicking, not like others that I have installed a real hard loud clicking. So that lead me to believe that the transducer wasmalfuctioning.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

This is what I found.



Bottom Line products, write Computrol at 499 East Corporate Drive, Meridian, Idaho 83642, or call (208) 846-9000.



www.bottomlinefishfinders.com 



That link brings up a Hummingbird site. Maybe they make them?


----------



## flipjohnson (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks Guys


----------

